
The Neural Network Zoo (2016) - DecayingOrganic
https://www.asimovinstitute.org/neural-network-zoo/
======
sabalaba
I have always absolutely hated this diagram and think it should go away. I
have also never seen somebody who understands the content of the diagram share
it as a useful pedagogical tool.

For example, with CNNs, you are building up feature activation volumes based
on the entire previous layer. The edges between layer N only connects to two
nodes in layer N-1. What are the nodes even supposed to represent? This is not
how CNNs works. This explains nothing and is actually just confusing.

This entire diagram should be re written using the block diagrams from the
actual papers.

~~~
Raphaellll
My experience is that this is only shared by people on LinkedIn who have no
clue what they are talking about.

~~~
euroPoor
To add an anecdote: I’ve only seen it in professor’s labs before and have been
looking for it for a long time.

------
joe_the_user
Wow, this article came up at the time and in 2017. And I even see a little
comment I wrote back then in the helpful link dang provided.

It looks very different to me now than then. Mostly because for various
reasons I actually know what all those networks are. And a fair percentage
aren't normally considered neural networks at all (Belief networks, Markov
Chains...). Other models are quite old (Kohonen networks, so old I studied
them at school in the 90s), other things very broad categories that other
classes may or may not fit into (feed forward network, autoencoder).

So the categories are essentially an incoherent mess or a useful cheat sheet
for going through the literature, take your pick.

I see this now, where back then I just saw an impressive/incoherent mess and
that makes me feel like maybe I'm learning something in my personal research
project.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12751585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12751585)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15965159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15965159)

------
albertzeyer
Note that while the article is originally from 2016, it was updated:

> [Update 22 April 2019] Included Capsule Networks, Differentiable Neural
> Computers and Attention Networks to the Neural Network Zoo; Support Vector
> Machines are removed; ...

The poster image is also updated.

------
atum47
Thanks for sharing. I remember designing my first neural network, my notepad
was full of theses dots everywhere. The dots x lines representation helped me
a lot visualizing what is a layer, what is a input, what is the output of that
layer.

